# Reasons I love AZ



## AzJohn

Superior AZ, Mom's back yard
1.Picketpost Mt
2.Habitat
3.Wolf spider borrow
4. Centroides sculpturatus


----------



## AzJohn

*More*

1. Vaejovis spinigerus
2. A little Millipede ???
3. A baby gecko ???
4. Aphonopelma schmidti


----------



## sadistic_spydr

*I love AZ too! lol*

That gecko is adorable!


----------



## reptist

*Gota love it!!*

here are a couple pix of my favorite Arizona natives at home in the desert, PEACE,     B. 

A sp. new river

View attachment 74819


View attachment 74820


View attachment 74821


----------



## kingfarvito

AzJohn said:


> Superior AZ, Mom's back yard
> 1.Picketpost Mt
> 2.Habitat
> 3.Wolf spider borrow
> 4. Centroides sculpturatus


I live 20 mins away


----------



## AzJohn

dark_abyss0 said:


> I live 20 mins away


Small world. My grandmother lives in Kearny.


----------



## kingfarvito

AzJohn said:


> Small world. My grandmother lives in Kearny.


that would be where I am...whos your grandmother if you dont mind?


----------



## spiderlover84

AzJohn said:


> Superior AZ, Mom's back yard
> 1.Picketpost Mt
> 2.Habitat
> 3.Wolf spider borrow
> 4. Centroides sculpturatus


Arizona is so fun:8o


----------



## josh_r

arizona is an armpit.....


----------



## John Apple

josh_r said:


> arizona is an armpit.....


yes it is but it is an armpit with some neet verts


----------



## josh_r

i hate arizona.... and they have the worst inverts ive ever seen....


----------



## tryme

I wish I lived there lol. London has nothing compared to this, you guys are so lucky!


----------



## atrox

Your Gecko is Coleonyx variegatus I believe.


----------



## tarantulaholic

imagine if you find an arizona mountain kingsnake !!!


----------



## SNAFU

I'd move there in a heartbeat from my humid, boring NE Tx! Too many roots here though.


----------



## josh_r

ive found L. pyromelana (az mountain kingsnake) and they are ugly. there are so many better looking snakes.


----------



## MorbidPh8

*Az rocks!*

I live in near Bullhead City AZ so not only do I have AZ to hunt in. I can go to NV and CA deserts as well. Infact I just got my first scorp from NV a 1in bark scorpion.


----------



## Loudog760

I love AZ. I go out there quite often. Can some give me a list of all the native T's out there?


----------



## josh_r

i dont get why so many people love arizona.... everything there is ugly... the snakes, the scorps, the T's, everything... its all brown and dead looking. i've seen more species of tarantula there than most people. ive seen just about every species of snake and lizard the place has. ive seem trapdoor spider species that are undescribed and probably have never been seen before. i have found rare plants that very few people have seen.... its just all ugly. i'll never go back.


----------



## _bob_

josh_r said:


> i dont get why so many people love arizona.... everything there is ugly... the snakes, the scorps, the T's, everything... its all brown and dead looking. i've seen more species of tarantula there than most people. ive seen just about every species of snake and lizard the place has. ive seem trapdoor spider species that are undescribed and probably have never been seen before. i have found rare plants that very few people have seen.... its just all ugly. i'll never go back.


Why are you so arrogant?


----------



## zonbonzovi

bob- i concur.

josh r- save it.  your posts are tedious & contribute absolutely nothing.  we get it.  you don't like AZ.  stay home.


----------



## AzJohn

I think it's sarcasm. Josh is actully very helpfull when it comes to Az inverts and animals. Even planning trips.


----------



## zonbonzovi

my apologies- sarcasm doesn't always translate well online.


----------



## John Apple

AzJohn said:


> I think it's sarcasm. Josh is actully very helpfull when it comes to Az inverts and animals. Even planning trips.


Yes Josh is VERY helpful when it comes down to all verts and trips


----------



## bamato

I've lived in AZ since '94, and I can think of plenty of other places I'd rather be honestly.  However, AZ does have its high points   The wildlife her is extremely diverse  It's a giant desert in the metro area, and you can drive 2 hours to lush green mountains


----------



## Canth

josh_r said:


> i dont get why so many people love arizona.... everything there is ugly... the snakes, the scorps, the T's, everything... its all brown and dead looking. i've seen more species of tarantula there than most people. ive seen just about every species of snake and lizard the place has. ive seem trapdoor spider species that are undescribed and probably have never been seen before. i have found rare plants that very few people have seen.... its just all ugly. i'll never go back.


I don't think many people got it, man. I was laughing my ass off while reading this lol. 

I'll be ALL over AZ this summer over the course of 10 days on my way to the ATS conference. The planned driving is a little over 3000 miles of driving, mostly in AZ. I'm going to be looking for dwarf Ts and S. heros sp. pedes. As well as some cool scorpion sp, if I can find any. As for herping, I'd really like to find some pyros and green rats as well as a few Crotalus! I can't wait!


----------



## Rick McJimsey

reptist said:


> here are a couple pix of my favorite Arizona natives at home in the desert, PEACE,     B.


Don't you mean at *YOUR* home?


----------



## josh_r

lol! i'm surprised it took so long to get anybody heated. i would have to say arizona is one of the BEST states to herp and collect inverts. there is more diversity found in arizona than just about any other state. i definitely will be doing trips in the future in arizona. if anyone taking a trip to arizona needs any tips to finding stuff or where to go, feel free to ask. i have seen more stuff there than i ever wished to see. arizona and southern california was a good experience for me. 

so if you see me on here bashing on arizona... believe every word of it!! i'm serious! i wouldn't say it if it weren't true!

-josh


----------



## josh_r

zonbonzovi said:


> bob- i concur.
> 
> josh r- save it.  your posts are tedious & contribute absolutely nothing.  we get it.  you don't like AZ.  stay home.


oh, if you check out some of my posts, they have contributed to alot. especially the native dwarfs.

anyhoo all this behind now. so, im curious... what undisclosed bog in washington do you live in??? i know a few bogs down in the olympia area where i live. a very interesting habitat. there is a lake here that has a giant floating matt of roots and sphagnum that you can walk on and every step you take feels like you are going to fall through into the water. the whole matt ripples and waves with each step... kinda like throwing a rock in water. same rippling effect. its pretty cool.


----------



## zonbonzovi

i'll have to check out some of your AZ posts- going down for the ATS conference in July!  maybe i can pick your brain on locating the elusive, native Scolopendra sp. they have in the region?:drool: :drool: :drool: 

my bog is about 45 minutes N. of you, but I'm guessing your bog is somewhere near the Offut lake drainage area?  or maybe Black river(cool place)?  i fell through one of these floaters while fishing by the steel bridge & fortunately had a buddy to extract me from the muck.  great place to see various salamander species...


----------



## Rick McJimsey

zonbonzovi said:


> i'll have to check out some of your AZ posts- going down for the ATS conference in July!  maybe i can pick your brain on locating the elusive, native Scolopendra sp. they have in the region?:drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> my bog is about 45 minutes N. of you, but I'm guessing your bog is somewhere near the Offut lake drainage area?  or maybe Black river(cool place)?  i fell through one of these floaters while fishing by the steel bridge & fortunately had a buddy to extract me from the muck.  great place to see various salamander species...


You going to be driving?


----------



## zonbonzovi

Hey Rick- my wife and I are flying down.  Will rent a car and spend a few days exploring the desert before the conference.  You going?


----------



## Rick McJimsey

zonbonzovi said:


> Hey Rick- my wife and I are flying down.  Will rent a car and spend a few days exploring the desert before the conference.  You going?


I was just going to try and mooch a ride if you were driving.


----------



## AzJohn

zonbonzovi said:


> i'll have to check out some of your AZ posts- going down for the ATS conference in July!  maybe i can pick your brain on locating the elusive, native Scolopendra sp. they have in the region?:drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> ...


I've got some great spots in Northern and Central Az. Rio Rico is farther south than i usually go. Their are some great sites in the mountains of southern Az.


----------



## zonbonzovi

"I've got some great spots in Northern and Central Az. Rio Rico is farther south than i usually go. Their are some great sites in the mountains of southern Az."

Hey there- are there any locales in particular that you've had success in that you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## josh_r

i have an posting at the ALIEN site with localities for just about any T you want to find in AZ along with pics of most. the only localities i dont give out are my behlei localities. there are probably a dozen or so species listed...


----------



## Rick McJimsey

AzJohn said:


> I've got some great spots in Northern and Central Az. Rio Rico is farther south than i usually go. Their are some great sites in the mountains of southern Az.


Watch what you say about the localities, you might find reptist down there digging up your burrows next time you visit.


----------



## reptist

*???*

What was that Dig for Rick, Hate to make you seem an idiot but ask anyone who Knows/has collected w/ me, I havent dug up a spider burrow yet and advise against it to all concerned, I collect at night when the spiders are out away from the burrow so have no need to dig up anything, you realy dont know me or anything about me so I'd appreciate it if you could keep the unimformed B.S. digs to yourself, why so self rightious when you clearly havent a clue, you dont know me, or anything about collecting in AZ, please dont pretend to, it makes you appear glib. PEACE    B.


----------



## AzJohn

Brandon is one of the few people I've ever shared sight info with. I've never seen Brandon selling a ton of inverts from those sights. (I've seen other dealers that have made me wonder). A lot of areas in the state are prone to development. New roads and housing units are poping up every where. In fact I'm going to hit an area pretty hard next weekend because of that. I'll post some pictures of what I'm talking about latter.


John


----------



## josh_r

inverts are soooo thick in arizona and most have ranges WAAAAAAY bigger than most people realize. i am not worried about giving out localities after learning what i have learned down there. there is hundreds of square miles of virtually unaccessible land down there and i dont see any of the species being exterpated or extinct..... or even my favorite spots being completely cleaned out. though... i must say, the pajarito mts have been picked pretty good in certain areas. just gotta find new spots. what can you do.... there are a few peoiple out there cleaning the hell out of populations and i dont think brandon is one of them... though i think his ego is a bit big, from what i hear from friends that know him personally, he is a legit keeper and doesnt destroy native populations. brandon, i gotta admit man, some of your posts crack me up dude! lol!!!! good stuff.

-josh


----------



## AzJohn

This is the Salt River Canyon. It's one of my favorite places in Arizona. I haven't really looked to hard for inverts but the scenery is just beautiful.
John


----------



## AzJohn

I would recommend this as a side trip for any one planning on visiting Arizona this summer. Then again there is so much to see.


----------



## AzJohn

One of the problems with living in this state is that there is so much development. This area was grated over repeatedly. Several species seem to do well in these areas. You can find them under pieces of plywood and stray bricks. I can’t figure out why they left the palo verde tree.


----------



## AzJohn

A few more.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

How big is that cricket?
It's savage!


----------



## AzJohn

Rick McJimsey said:


> How big is that cricket?
> It's savage!


At least 1.5" I was afraid to pick it up.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

AzJohn said:


> At least 1.5" I was afraid to pick it up.


LOL!
They are pretty scary looking, but come on!


----------



## AzJohn

Rick McJimsey said:


> LOL!
> They are pretty scary looking, but come on!


I've heard they bite.


----------



## Alex080

WOW i am supposed to be in AZ this weekend i never knew it had so many interesting things to see it is awesome


----------



## TheDarkInfinity

AzJohn said:


> I've heard they bite.


I have been bit by the Jeruselum crickets before and it hurts. Felt like needlenose pliers


----------



## Alex080

TheDarkInfinity said:


> I have been bit by the Jeruselum crickets before and it hurts. Felt like needlenose pliers


How the hell did you get bit LOL i wouldn't ever pick one up they Freak Me out


----------



## TheDarkInfinity

Well... I figured that its just a cricket... Yea turns out the one I picked up was pretty pissed about my decision. I figured it was a one time thing and promply got bit again by a different one, lol.:8o :wall:  So now, if I was to find one, I think I will just use my forceps to pick it up.


----------



## MaartenSFS

Haha, I thought Josh said those things to get people to stay away, like in every Scooby Doo episode. It does look like an incredible place but everywhere with high biodiversity seems to attract development. China was the same.  How is it up in Washington, Montana, Oregon, et cetera?

That cricket DOES look savage!


----------



## Alex080

TheDarkInfinity said:


> Well... I figured that its just a cricket... Yea turns out the one I picked up was pretty pissed about my decision. I figured it was a one time thing and promply got bit again by a different one, lol.:8o :wall:  So now, if I was to find one, I think I will just use my forceps to pick it up.


Ya if i was you LOL i would just leave them the hell alone


----------



## TheDarkInfinity

Yea, maybe. Or I'll just keep my fingers away from their heads...


----------



## josh_r

MaartenSFS said:


> Haha, I thought Josh said those things to get people to stay away, like in every Scooby Doo episode. It does look like an incredible place but everywhere with high biodiversity seems to attract development. China was the same.  How is it up in Washington, Montana, Oregon, et cetera?
> 
> That cricket DOES look savage!


HAR HAR!!! i did say those things to keep them away!!!! :evil:  lol, what they don't know is the radioactive green smog will burn their flesh off!!!! :liar: 

the northwest is alright when it comes to inverts. thre are some things here. tarantulas in the right places, calisoga in the southern end of the northwest, scorpiuons and solifugids are a bit easier than the T's and calisoga. there is stuff here.... i kinda dig the rubber boas and salamanders more than the inverts found here.


----------



## John Apple

josh_r said:


> HAR HAR!!! i did say those things to keep them away!!!! :evil:  lol, what they don't know is the radioactive green smog will burn their flesh off!!!! :liar:
> 
> the northwest is alright when it comes to inverts. thre are some things here. tarantulas in the right places, calisoga in the southern end of the northwest, scorpiuons and solifugids are a bit easier than the T's and calisoga. there is stuff here.... i kinda dig the rubber boas and salamanders more than the inverts found here.


heh heh Josh said rubber boas


----------



## agama

well those are good reasons


----------



## AzJohn

Inverts
P mexicanus after collection, actually I bought it at a store I'm not tall enough to get them in the wild, and a big spider


----------



## AzJohn

Some little snake, ID help please I've seen a few like so I'd like to know what they are.


----------



## ZergFront

*Wow!*

Your in herp/entomologist heaven! X-D


----------



## psychoticpengwn

That snake there apears to be a garter snake im not 100% sure though i see those atleats once a summer out at my place. Btw what part of az did you find that cricket at I love those things but dont see to many out my way


----------



## agama

is that a whip scorpion


----------



## AzJohn

agama said:


> is that a whip scorpion


Yes, It's native to Arizona. The ones I've seen are very small. That one could fit on a dime. I genus name is Paraohyrynus mexicanus.


----------



## Canth

Night snake  Cool little guys
And what do you mean you're not tall enough to catch the P. mexicanus?


----------



## AzJohn

Hello, and thanks for the nice replys and discussions.


----------



## AzJohn

Night collecting, Superstition Mts. Foothills
Early evening to 9:30PM
Feel Free to help ID some of the inverts


----------



## AzJohn

A few more


----------



## cacoseraph

AzJohn said:


> I've heard they bite.


they certainly have the gear for it





zoom --> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/insect/cricket/Potato_bitersb.jpg


of all the bugs i have seen, i think they have the largest most powerful jaws (but not fangs)

of course, the only time they  have drawn blood from me was when i picked one up and got its big foot spikes stuck in my skin


----------



## AzJohn

It's crazy when you go out exploring, you see all kinds of inverts, scorpions, tarantulas, snakes. The only thing I was afraid to handle was a cricket. That thing was close to 2".

John


----------



## cacoseraph

they make a hissing noise (at least species around southern CA do) and do these crazy like, gymnastics to make you put them down

pretty neat bugs. if you ever do decide to collect some don't put two in the same container... you just end up with one fat one :/

i've played with quite a few and i don't think i have ever been bitten. they are strangely intimidating, though.  i was scared of them and roaches when i was a kid


----------



## AzJohn

cacoseraph said:


> they make a hissing noise (at least species around southern CA do) and do these crazy like, gymnastics to make you put them down
> 
> pretty neat bugs. if you ever do decide to collect some don't put two in the same container... you just end up with one fat one :/
> 
> i've played with quite a few and i don't think i have ever been bitten. they are strangely intimidating, though.  i was scared of them and roaches when i was a kid


They eat meat. Maybe I should have kept it. I just saw your bite report. I hate to say it, but I laughed out loud at the pictures. It reminded me of my dog not wanting to let go of it's bone.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1416684#post1416684


----------



## cacoseraph

silly thing didn't want to let go

have to admire her moxie









also, i don't think i have ever just found one potato bug in an area... they are usually one of the most common "big" bugs that i find.  and they can get BIG!   i have seen them well over 3" in the past and find ~3" somewhat regularily


----------



## Aundrea

LOVE the pics.. Im from Arizona and just miss it so much!!!! I live in Ohio now. Been here for 6 years now. All they have here is a bunch of trees and poison ivy!!!! I have that nasty rash all over UGH :8o  :wall: I hope to go visit my family and friends in Arizona next year..


----------



## josh_r

i am going to arizona for a week in the middle of this month! im pretty stoked! i think ill be spending most of my time in the sky islands. will be good to be back for some good herping!

-josh


----------



## Sunset

the gecko is a banded gecko. i caught one in my desert saturday night. where is Kearny at.


----------



## AzJohn

josh_r said:


> i am going to arizona for a week in the middle of this month! im pretty stoked! i think ill be spending most of my time in the sky islands. will be good to be back for some good herping!
> 
> -josh



I've yet to visit the sky islands. Arizona is such a big state. That's one of the places I need to see. That and the Colorado River. I'd like to really explore the hills around Parker on south to Yuma. Please post some pictures.


John


----------



## josh_r

AzJohn said:


> I've yet to visit the sky islands. Arizona is such a big state. That's one of the places I need to see. That and the Colorado River. I'd like to really explore the hills around Parker on south to Yuma. Please post some pictures.
> 
> 
> John


ill be sure to post lots of pictures. have you talked to james hall lately?? that lucky sucker!!!


----------



## AzJohn

No, what's James done, Or should I e-mail him.

John


----------



## josh_r

he is moving to fort worth texas.... reason being.... he got a job as the lead reptile caretaker at the dallas/fort worth zoo!! man... he is going to be working with some COOOOOOL species!!! like bothriechis aurifer, cryptelytrops kanburiensis, andrias japonica, chryptobranchus, etc. luck luck dog!!

-josh


----------



## snappleWhiteTea

I love Arizona also, sonoran desert is the greatest!

supererior (lol @ spelling) is a neat lil old town btw


----------



## digiwalker

josh_r said:


> he is moving to fort worth texas.... reason being.... he got a job as the lead reptile caretaker at the dallas/fort worth zoo!! man... he is going to be working with some COOOOOOL species!!! like bothriechis aurifer, cryptelytrops kanburiensis, andrias japonica, chryptobranchus, etc. luck luck dog!!
> 
> -josh


Tried living in TX before. It pretty much sucked. Even the a-holes are bigger in TX. No offense.

P.S. I am just remembering that most of the aforementioned bigger ones were mostly New York/Jersey people who moved to TX...So maybe I just was unlucky in that I never met any actual Texans.


----------



## KyuZo

offroad537 said:


> the gecko is a banded gecko. i caught one in my desert saturday night. where is Kearny at.


I thought that i caught it and then gave it to you? :?


----------



## AzJohn

josh_r said:


> he is moving to fort worth texas.... reason being.... he got a job as the lead reptile caretaker at the dallas/fort worth zoo!! man... he is going to be working with some COOOOOOL species!!! like bothriechis aurifer, cryptelytrops kanburiensis, andrias japonica, chryptobranchus, etc. luck luck dog!!
> 
> -josh



I keep dreaming about a summer job like that. I once told a student of mine that I'd quit teaching to be an animal trainer at Seaworld. 

john


----------



## BrettG

josh_r said:


> i dont get why so many people love arizona.... everything there is ugly... the snakes, the scorps, the T's, everything... its all brown and dead looking. i've seen more species of tarantula there than most people. ive seen just about every species of snake and lizard the place has. ive seem trapdoor spider species that are undescribed and probably have never been seen before. i have found rare plants that very few people have seen.... its just all ugly. i'll never go back.[/QUOTE............nm...........


----------



## BrettG

AzJohn said:


> Yes, It's native to Arizona. The ones I've seen are very small. That one could fit on a dime. I genus name is Paraohyrynus mexicanus.


Head to NE Mesa for LARGE ones. I had tons when I lived in Las Sendas(power/thomas roads)


----------



## josh_r

BrerttG said:


> josh_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont get why so many people love arizona.... everything there is ugly... the snakes, the scorps, the T's, everything... its all brown and dead looking. i've seen more species of tarantula there than most people. ive seen just about every species of snake and lizard the place has. ive seem trapdoor spider species that are undescribed and probably have never been seen before. i have found rare plants that very few people have seen.... its just all ugly. i'll never go back.[/QUOTE............nm...........
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! dont take that serious man. i was joking. i love arizona. i just got back from there today actually.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunset

josh_r said:


> ive found L. pyromelana (az mountain kingsnake) and they are ugly. there are so many better looking snakes.


Good for you, I think there a very nice looking snake. if you have nothing good to say don't say nothing at all. im sure everyone else would agree with that.


----------



## John Apple

what did ya see Josh


----------



## Kathy

How is it I have been on this board all summer and NEVER saw this thread before!  Oh my gosh!  AZJohn - your pictures are amazing!  Absolutely beautiful, they belong in Arizona Highways magazine.  I love Arizona too, no place else I would rather live.  I don't like seeing Phoenix turning into a mini LA but that is progress I guess.  But to me it is the perfect place to live.  North to the mountains, west to the ocean, awesome wildlife and snakes and bugs and you name it.  I'm glad to see so many others love Arizona too!  I really enjoyed reading through this thread and looking at the incredible photos.


----------



## Terribilis87

I was looking through this thread it is awesome! i get to do a lot of herping here in florida, but AZ would be great bc such different habitats. When i graduate from usf in december i would love to take a trip out there just for that. Can some of the guys in this post (i.e. josh r) recommend or maybe email me some info on good places to go out there?


----------



## josh_r

offroad537 said:


> Good for you, I think there a very nice looking snake. if you have nothing good to say don't say nothing at all. im sure everyone else would agree with that.


oh my god people!!! read the rest of the posts!!!! I WAS KIDDING ABOUT EVERYTHING!!!!! pyros are stunning animals i love them! arizona is an amazing state to herp! i wouldnt go back if i actually hated it!!! get over it!! i was kidding!


----------



## josh_r

John Apple said:


> what did ya see Josh


john, i didnt find much. i hate to say... the desert is dying man. the lack of rain is starting to take a toll. its so bad that creosote is consistently dying over much of the state. they need rains bad to make everything bounce back. i didnt see very many tarantulas and what i did see were pretty dehydrated and skinny. not a good sign. there were VERY few wandering males which is odd. just about every snake i saw were dehydrated with flacid skin. the monsoons hit really late this year and havent been too great it seems. the second half of my week there, the rains did start hitting pretty hard i must say. i found myself running from rain storms in an effort to find stuff. i hope it continues to rain like that the rest of the year. the desert REALLY needs it. 

i did find some tarantulas, some scorps, a few amblypygids, a gila monster, many rattlesnakes, some colubrids, and a giant centipede eating a snake. i took pictures  ill post them as soon as i get the pics uploaded. 

-josh


----------



## josh_r

Terribilis87 said:


> I was looking through this thread it is awesome! i get to do a lot of herping here in florida, but AZ would be great bc such different habitats. When i graduate from usf in december i would love to take a trip out there just for that. Can some of the guys in this post (i.e. josh r) recommend or maybe email me some info on good places to go out there?


i can give you some pointers, but i wont share exact localities. i will tell you all the info you will need to find the species desired (habitat preference, time of year, temps, habits, etc) but no exact localities. you will have to do the searching yourself. feel free to PM me.

-josh


----------



## AzJohn

josh_r said:


> oh my god people!!! read the rest of the posts!!!! I WAS KIDDING ABOUT EVERYTHING!!!!! pyros are stunning animals i love them! arizona is an amazing state to herp! i wouldnt go back if i actually hated it!!! get over it!! i was kidding!


Yah, what's wrong with you Josh.  Did you get down south yet, and did you get any pictures. I haven't done any exploring in that part of the state. I went out black lighting last week and found hundreds of P. utahensis (at least I think that's what they are). I'm still looking for H spadix.


John


----------



## josh_r

AzJohn said:


> Yah, what's wrong with you Josh.  Did you get down south yet, and did you get any pictures. I haven't done any exploring in that part of the state. I went out black lighting last week and found hundreds of P. utahensis (at least I think that's what they are). I'm still looking for H spadix.
> 
> 
> John


hey john, lol, ill try to straighten out my act. thank you sir may i have another  

yeah i made it down south and it was an alright trip. i didnt find everything i wanted to find, but i found some cool stuff. i will definitely post pics as soon as i get them uploaded. hopefully within a few days ill have the pics up.

ill PM you some areas for spadix. 

-josh


----------



## AzJohn

A tarantula and my first rattlesnake pictures.


----------



## AzJohn

josh_r said:


> hey john, lol, ill try to straighten out my act. thank you sir may i have another
> 
> yeah i made it down south and it was an alright trip. i didnt find everything i wanted to find, but i found some cool stuff. i will definitely post pics as soon as i get them uploaded. hopefully within a few days ill have the pics up.
> 
> ill PM you some areas for spadix.
> 
> -josh



Thanks Josh


----------



## AzJohn

It's that time of year.


----------

